# Sunset kidded!!! Dry pics added pg 2



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Sooooooooo excited!!! Sunset kidded a single Blue eyed Tri colored doeling. I may be biased but she is B-U-T-FULL!!! [drooling_drooling] So I guess I don't have to tell ya I'm keeping her! [blush2]

KK Snowd'n RRH Red Zinger

















She got her momma's blue eyes! YAY!! BONUS!









haha couldn't resist this one!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Congratulations Tisie!!! She is ADORABLE


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Very very very cute!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Thankyou! :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

aw!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Awww she's really cute! That last picture is hilarious!!! Congrats on a beautiful healthy lil girl!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Adorable. Love the last pic, too.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Thankyou!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Aww...she is beautiful...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

That last pic will haunt my dreams forever.....

CONGRATS!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Woo Hoo - what a CUTIE!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Thanyou!! Laura~LOL


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Oh my, that last pic-she wants everyone to know she was born too! Congrats on your wonderful new addition! :stars:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Cute, I hope you're going to post dry pics! She looks almost identical to one of my new babies!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Not biased at all- she is beautiful!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

She is SO CUTE Tisie!! Congrats!  I agree with Haviris though...we'll be needing some cute, fluffy pics of the little thing!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

hahaha!! Yes I will definitly get dry pics!! Ya aint seen the last of us yet!! lol :shades:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

She is terrific! Love the pictures!

Jan


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Awesome! Love the last picture.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

She's so cute!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunset kidded!!! Single BE doeling!*

Ok as requested dry pics! Had to get them while I could! It's been raining non stop!


































she looks much better fluffy! ANd she has the sweetest little personality. I brought her in the house, and layed on the floor with her. She snuggled right up under my chin, and layed her head acreoos my neck. If I moved away just the slightest bit she would snuggle in closer!  aaaahhhhh I'm in LOVE!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.. the dry photo's....so beautiful..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She's a beauty Tisie... Congrats again!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

She looks great! And the pictures are wonderful!

Jan


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful kid!!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

She is Lovely !
Margaret


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG TISIE!!!!

SHES SOOOOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Her markings make her look like she's wearing little pants.  Awww...


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

HAHA!! I noticed that too! What I really like about her color is that she is like 3 different shades of red?? I either have not seen it or not noticed it on another goat before??

Thankyou for all of the kind words!


----------

